# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  المسلاط - برنامج جمع الکلمات العربية

## taha_amin

بما أن المعرفة والبحث عن جمع المفردات و الكلمات العربية، من أهم مشاكل المتحدثين باللغة العربية وكل من يتحدت بهذه اللغة السامية، من العرب و غيرهم، يحتاج جمع المفردات، قمت بجمع الجموع.
و كانت خطة العمل استخراج جمع الكلمات العربية، من معجمين شهيرين من معاجم اللغة العربية و هما:
1- معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة: للأستاذ المرحوم أحمد مختار عمر
2- معجم لسان العرب: لابن منظور الأندلسي
و بما أن مؤلف معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة، ذكر جمع المفردات بسياق موحد، استطعت أن استخرج كل جمع ذكر في ذلك المعجم الشهير.
و لكن عملية جمع الجموع من معجم لسان العرب، تمت بمشاكل عديدة في تحليل المحتوى لأن ابن منظور، لم يذكر صيغ الجمع بسياق موحد، فتارة يقول «و جمعه ...» و تارة يقول «و يجمع على» هذا و قد تكون الكلمة مؤنثة فتحول الصيغة إلى «و جمعها ...» أو «و تجمع على ...» و أحيانا يذكر الجمع بصيغ أخرى مثل «والجمع ...». فحاولت استخراج الجموع بمساعدة الحاسوب و البرامج المختصة بتحليل المحتوى و صارت النتيجة حوالي تسع مأة مفرد و جمعها في لسان العرب
و عدد المفردات المستخرجة من معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة 6613 مفردة و جموعها
فعدد كل المفردات يكون أكثر من 7500 مفردة و جمعها.
إن البرنامج هذا، هو الإصدار الأول و قد لا يخلو عن أخطاء و مشاكل، فأرجو جميع مستخدمي البرنامج أن يخبروني بالأخطاء و أن يرسلوا اقتراحاتهم إلى عنواني بالبريد الإلكتروني الموجود في البرامج
هذا البرنامج تم تخطيطه و برمجته لمنتديات مرفأ الكلام و يمكن تحميله من ذلك المنتدى
و النقطة الأخيرة هي أن البرنامج يعمل علي كافة أنواع الفيندوز مثل XP و Vista و 7

الكلمات المفتاحية: تحميل برامج تعليم اللغة العربية الفصحي؛ تحميل برنامج جمع المفردات؛ جمع الكلمات العربية؛ جمع العربية؛ المعرفة على جموع الكلمات العربية؛ معرفة جموع المفردات العربية؛ قائمة الكلمات العربية و جمعها، تحميل برامج اللغة العربية؛ تحميل البرنامج باللغة العربية
رابط تحميل البرنامج:
http://www.al-kalaam.com/index.php/c...29?Itemid=0#29

اخوكم محمد.

----------

